# Hades has a goopy eye! :[



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

So my big male cat, Hades, over the weekend has developed a goopy eye. It's leaking green eye boogers and the corner of his eye (like the tear ducty part) looks much more red and swollen than normal. In general his eye and around his eye just look....wet. And gross. I mentioned gross, right? =D 

I've been trying to clean it every so often with a warm/wet/clean cloth. I left a message with my vet because he's having a hard time opening the eye all the way, but he probably wont be able to get in until Wednesday or Friday. Is there anything I can do to help him in the meantime? Wash it with a saline soloution? 

Also, is it super contagious, because I have four cats and a very small home and quarantine is not really an option considering he has major bathroom problems (wont use a litterbox). None of the other cats are showing any sign of illness or eye goopiness.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would ask the vet to please see him tomorrow because of the inability to quarantine Hades from the other cats, and because (I _think) a_ discharge that's discolored is more serious than if it was clear. I wouldn't delay when it comes to eyes. 

I hope it's nothing serious and he's back to normal soon.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

He seems perfectly fine besides the eye. He's eating like a machine (normal since he's three feet long and massive), he's very active and playful, etc. He's being a little more cuddly than normal but that's understandable. 

I would take him to the e-vet if I could, but I don't have the 200+ dollars to drive him over an hour away and have them look at him. Since I've started wiping it with a warm cloth it looks better, but not right.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If your cats are indoor cats and he doesn't have a history of herpes issues, I'd be more concerned that the primary issue is due to damage with the infection being secondary rather than the infection being primary. I'd push to get him in sooner than later.


----------



## Church's Mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Green discharge from the eye is serious and usually means an infection. He _needs_ to see a vet to clear it up properly. Serious eye infections can lead to loss of vision in that eye. Cleaning with saline won't clear up the infection, but it may ease any discomfort he has and keep the eye from feeling dry. It would probably be better to flush it if he'll let you do that, rather than wetting a cloth and wiping. And as doodlebug said, push to get your cat seen by your vet asap. Chances are good the vet will recommend you bring him in as soon as you can.

If it's not something viral like herpes your other cats are not likely to catch it. My youngest had an eye infection early last year, and neither of my older two had any problems at all. My middle cat has chronic herpes virus in her left eye, but neither of the other two have caught it, even though she and my oldest are very close and will often lay and cuddle together.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Got back from the vet. Hades apparently has kitty pink eye like I thought he might have. He's on "Neo-poly-dex Opthalmic Soln". So...eye drops that have antibiotic and anti inflammatory in them from what I understand. He has to be given drops three times a day for 5-7 days. She offered me an ointment instead which is stronger, but Hades is a little...difficult. So drops it is! =D 

Vet said that it probably wont spread to the other cats, but if it does, I'm already armed with the antibiotics.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry I guess the full name of the medicine is "Neomycin and Polymyxin B sulfates and Dexamethasone Opthalmic Suspension" =D


----------



## Church's Mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Treblyk said:


> Sorry I guess the full name of the medicine is "Neomycin and Polymyxin B sulfates and Dexamethasone Opthalmic Suspension" =D


That's quite a mouthful.  Based on the name it sounds similar to the drops my little one had. You should notice an improvement in a couple of days.


----------

